# Tennessee reports 908 'breakthrough cases' of COVID-19 to date



## Becky1951 (May 26, 2021)

NASHVILLE, TN (WSMV) – With vaccinations ongoing, we’re hearing more about COVID-19 "breakthrough" cases across the country — cases where COVID shows up in someone who's been fully vaccinated.
Nashville woman Holly Padgett checked in with her doctor after developing flu-like symptoms and received shocking news.
Despite getting both Pfizer vaccination shots in January, she tested positive for COVID-19 in May.  

“I'm vaccinated and now I have COVID? This doesn't make sense,” she said.
Nurse Carrie Glassco-Johnston worked with COVID-19 patients and says she was terrified because she's considered high-risk. For her, the vaccination couldn't come soon enough.
"The nurse came out and administered the shot and I cried just because it was the first sign of hope for me,” she said.
But she too tested positive for COVID a few months after receiving her vaccination.
News4 pressed our state health officials for specifics on breakthrough cases here in Tennessee.
The latest numbers are now in, showing 908 total vaccine breakthrough infections in our state so far.

The state says 82 people were also hospitalized after receiving the vaccine, and 14 died from the virus after receiving the vaccine.   
Of those breakthrough cases, the state says more than half (571) were women and almost half (403) were people older than 60.
We asked Vanderbilt Infectious Disease Specialist Dr. William Schaffner if those numbers should be alarming.
"Don't panic, the vaccines are still working, hospitalizations are going down,” Dr. Schaffner said. “Remember, the vaccines are really to keep you out of the hospital, out of the ICU, out of the grave."
Despite Carrie becoming a "breakthrough" case herself, the frontline worker says the vaccines typically work and are critical to saving lives.
"There's a population of people that will never have immunity, so we're really counting on everyone to get vaccinated if they can,” she said.
News4 also discovered more than 200 of those "breakthrough" cases showed no symptoms at all.
For more information specific to Tennessee and COVID-19 breakthrough cases click here. 


https://www.wsmv.com/news/tennessee-reports-908-breakthrough-cases-of-covid-19-to-date/article_3bc0bc54-be06-11eb-a38d-d3c00b2fc8d1.html


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

After receiving the vaccine, 82 in Tennessee were hospitalized and 14 died.  How many who were not vaccinated have died during that time period?  A whole lot more than 14, I'd wager.  

The vaccine is quite effective at keeping people out of the hospital and from dying.  It's not 100% though and nobody ever claimed it was.


----------



## chic (May 26, 2021)

Gosh that's terrible.   Just when they felt safe.


----------



## Don M. (May 26, 2021)

StarSong said:


> The vaccine is quite effective at keeping people out of the hospital and from dying.  It's not 100% though and nobody ever claimed it was.



That's right....NO vaccine is 100% effective, but if these CV vaccines lessen the chances of getting ill or dying, they are worth taking, IMO.  There are Always a small percentage of those whose body reacts differently to any vaccine, or prescription drug...but that shouldn't prevent the vast majority from trying to protect themselves, or others.  

I find it kind of amusing that the "anti-vaccine" people are always looking for any shred of evidence to support their negative attitudes.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 26, 2021)

We're very early in the learning curve of mRNA vaccines.  Remembering that earlier flu vaccines didn't always stop you from getting the flu, I can't imagine this new approach will be all that different.  The main difference between this flu season and others is the amount of hype/hoopla around it and the money at stake.  This time around, y'all bought a shitload of vaccine,  albeit on your government's credit card.  Also, guess who's now the highest paid employee in the entire federal government.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 26, 2021)

I'm not anti vax! This is just one state that has 908 breakthrough cases. One state reporting it.
I'm sure its not the ONLY state having high numbers of breakthrough cases. And the CDC doesn't think its important enough to investigate why. SMH


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

We asked Vanderbilt Infectious Disease Specialist Dr. William Schaffner if those numbers should be alarming.
"Don't panic, the vaccines are still working, hospitalizations are going down,” Dr. Schaffner said. *“Remember, the vaccines are really to keep you out of the hospital, out of the ICU, out of the grave."*


----------



## Becky1951 (May 26, 2021)

StarSong said:


> We asked Vanderbilt Infectious Disease Specialist Dr. William Schaffner if those numbers should be alarming.
> "Don't panic, the vaccines are still working, hospitalizations are going down,” Dr. Schaffner said. *“Remember, the vaccines are really to keep you out of the hospital, out of the ICU, out of the grave."*


*“Remember, the vaccines are really to keep you out of the hospital, out of the ICU, out of the grave."*

"The state says 82 people were also hospitalized after receiving the vaccine, and 14 died from the virus after receiving the vaccine."


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> *“Remember, the vaccines are really to keep you out of the hospital, out of the ICU, out of the grave."*
> 
> "The state says 82 people were also hospitalized after receiving the vaccine, and 14 died from the virus after receiving the vaccine."


How many without the vaccine died during that same period, I wonder.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 26, 2021)

StarSong said:


> How many without the vaccine died during that same period, I wonder.


Yes of course many died. That's not the point here. The numbers are rising for those vaccinated still getting Covid and some still being hospitalized and some still dying. You were vaccinated ok, but you still have a risk of being infected at some point and maybe even being severely affected or even die. Yes I know you accept that risk. But how many people might you infect without even knowing? How many trust you and other's who are vaccinated in not spreading it to them even if they are vaccinated.  I think there is just to much acceptance of the faults of the vaccines. As long as its acceptable nothing will be done to create or tweak the vaccines to improve these faults.


----------



## John cycling (May 26, 2021)

StarSong said:


> How many without the vaccine died during that same period, I wonder.



None from a virus, since NO virus has ever been isolated from human genetic material which is a requirement to prove that a virus exists - but that has never been done.  Also, there can be no valid test for a virus that doesn't exist.  What they are testing for is a small portion of human genetic material, which every person has in their body.  This is why people can test negative, positive, and negative again on consecutive days.  I already posted links that verified this, which everyone who read and watched through those links should be well aware of.  



Becky1951 said:


> "We asked Vanderbilt Infectious Disease Specialist Dr. William Schaffner if those numbers should be alarming.
> "Don't panic, the vaccines are still working, hospitalizations are going down,” Dr. Schaffner said."



That's the whole plan.  
Therefore, the "vaccines" are working as planned.
People who die don't fill up their hospitals, but they still get paid the big bucks for "treating" them.

That's why I choose to not put poisons in my body, and I don't recommend that anyone else do that either.


----------



## Ladybj (May 26, 2021)

John cycling said:


> None from a virus, since NO virus has ever been isolated from human genetic material which is a requirement to prove that a virus exists - but that has never been done.  Also, there can be no valid test for a virus that doesn't exist.  What they are testing for is a small portion of human genetic material, which every person has in their body.  This is why people can test negative, positive, and negative again on consecutive days.  I already posted links that verified this, which everyone who read and watched through those links should be well aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post John.  My hubby still has flu like symptoms.  He took his 2nd vaccine on April 26 - started to have flu like symptoms a few weeks after.  He's a little better (thank goodness)  but not 100%.  I am not pro nor against the vaccine. People do what is best for them and their health - whether they choose to take the vax or not, that is their decision.


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

John cycling said:


> *None from a virus, since NO virus has ever been isolated from human genetic material which is a requirement to prove that a virus exists - but that has never been done.  Also, there can be no valid test for a virus that doesn't exist.  *What they are testing for is a small portion of human genetic material, which every person has in their body.  This is why people can test negative, positive, and negative again on consecutive days.  I already posted links that verified this, which everyone who read and watched through those links should be well aware of.


Well in that case there's no reason to be peeved at the Chinese government, right?  If the virus doesn't exist there's nothing to see behind that curtain...


----------



## win231 (May 26, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes of course many died. That's not the point here. The numbers are rising for those vaccinated still getting Covid and some still being hospitalized and some still dying. You were vaccinated ok, but you still have a risk of being infected at some point and maybe even being severely affected or even die. Yes I know you accept that risk. But how many people might you infect without even knowing? How many trust you and other's who are vaccinated in not spreading it to them even if they are vaccinated.  I think there is just to much acceptance of the faults of the vaccines. As long as its acceptable nothing will be done to create or tweak the vaccines to improve these faults.


First they admit the vaccine will not prevent transmission, then they claim, _"Well.....uh.....your illness won't be as severe."_
Then, they say _"You still have to wear your mask & social distance."_  LOL - "Buy the gas we sell you, put it in your car, but you still can't drive."
And they expect us to have confidence in the vaccine.  And buy everything they tell us.


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2021)

This is a shock!

I have been thinking and telling people, "I am bulletproof, I have
two vaccinations", now this.

Was age or underlying illnesses indicated in the unfortunate 18
who didn't make it?

I suffer from age, but I don't think I have any underlying things.

Mike.


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Mike said:


> This is a shock!
> 
> I have been thinking and telling people, "I am bulletproof, I have
> two vaccinations", now this.
> ...


Nobody is bulletproof, but statistically speaking vaccinated people are far less likely to get severely ill or die from Covid.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I'm not anti vax! This is just one state that has 908 breakthrough cases. One state reporting it.
> I'm sure its not the ONLY state having high numbers of breakthrough cases. And the CDC doesn't think its important enough to investigate why. SMH


we've had one breakthrough case to my knowledge. and they are not doing well.


----------



## Mike (May 27, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Nobody is bulletproof, but statistically speaking vaccinated people are far less likely to get severely ill or die from Covid.


I didn't mean it literally, I do know that they are supposed to prevent
you from needing Hospital treatment, should you be unlucky enough
to catch covid after the vaccinations.

Mike.


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2021)

I wonder how many of the vaccines for other diseases work 100%?  Somehow, this issue only comes up when we are talking about Covid prevention. 

If a vaccine makes it, say, 80% less likely that I will catch a horrifying, often fatal disease, and then if I get the disease anyway, it's 99% likely that it will be a light case not requiring hospitalization, I'll take that chance. Better to inject what the conspiracy theorists call "poisons" into your body, if it is very, very, enormously likely that they will protect you, than to take your chances walking through a cloud of real poisons (the virus itself) without any protection. And how many people have died of this "poisonous: vaccine?" I mean real statistics, not stories made up to scare people.

Actually, any medication could be described as "poison" by those who are trying to make a political point, an anti-science point, or whatever. It's a free country; no one is forced to get the vaccine.  My friends, family, and I feel protected, certainly much more than we would be without the vaccine, in which case we would have zero protection.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 27, 2021)

The number is probably higher because of those that got the vax and don't have to be tested or with regularity. So if they're feeling a little rundown, not right etc they're writing off as are/did many with mild signs of the actual virus.

It's one thing to advocate for the vax but another to say things like it's 'perfectly safe' or '100 percent effective', 'there is no risk' etc. 

After myself and family were over, under or misprescribed prescription meds and treatments I doubt they have the handle on this vax the way they think they do.


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> The number is probably higher because of those that got the vax and don't have to be tested or with regularity. So if they're feeling a little rundown, not right etc they're writing off as are/did many with mild signs of the actual virus.


I suspect you're correct.  Perhaps many of us got polio after vaccination but our cases slipped under the radar because polio was diagnosed by symptoms, not by virus testing.  


WhatInThe said:


> After myself and family were over, under or misprescribed prescription meds and treatments I doubt they have the handle on this vax the way they think they do.


Don't disagree with this statement.  Doctors and medicine are fallible.  No secret there.  

The question each of us has to answer for ourselves in every medical situation: Where is the larger risk, cost to one's lifestyle and cost to one's peace of mind? 

My circle of family and friends, including plenty in healthcare and education, all decided not being vaccinated held a greater risk/cost than being vaccinated.


----------



## Ladybj (May 27, 2021)

Mike said:


> This is a shock!
> 
> I have been thinking and telling people, "I am bulletproof, I have
> two vaccinations", now this.
> ...


Mike - I feel a lot of people that died from COVID had underlying conditions...jmo.  Not sure about people that took the vax.  My hubby still has a nagging cough since his vax but MUCH better.  As long as you are feeling fine, that's what matters the most.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (May 27, 2021)

Maybe this *Tennessee* woman was distraught after hearing about breakthrough cases so she tried to take out the personnel at a vaccine site.

"Witnesses said Brown yelled “no vaccine” during her ride, and several witnesses told deputies they thought that the driver was going to kill them, according to a sheriff’s report.

A deputy who witnessed the incident eventually performed a traffic stop on Brown, WVLT TV reported. He arrested her and drove her to the Blount County Detention Facility. She continued making anti-vaccine statements on the way to the facility."

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/virginia-brown-vaccination-site-protest_n_60aecbeae4b03135479fee17


----------



## Chris21E (May 27, 2021)

Again...


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

I get the feeling that some of those who bought into the politically oriented denial of 1) the disease itself, 2) whether it was really a serious disease, 3) whether masks offered any protection, and 4) whether the vaccine is safe, works, protects us, etc........

all those people are delighted every time they hear of a case that slipped through the cracks, and a vaccinated person actually got a case of Covid, usually mild. It's like they are in a permanent state of denial.

It's beginning to sound like a 2-year-old shouting, "No! No! No!" to everything the scientists tell us about this disease. So, predictably, when a very small number of people get the disease in spite of having gotten the vaccine, they are ready with their reaction: "Aha!  I knew it didn't work!"

Likewise the rare case of a severe reaction to the vaccine. Just for the record, everyone I know has by now received the vaccine, many of us several months ago. Not one that I've seen, or heard about, has gotten sick with Covid, or had a bad reaction, other than feeling sick for a day or two, and even that only happened to a small minority.  If we look at the charts, with that grisly line showing the number of deaths climbing and climbing, and then suddenly plunging, like falling off a cliff, as soon as large numbers of people started getting the vaccine, the pictures speak for themselves.


----------



## StarSong (May 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I get the feeling that some of those who bought into the politically oriented denial of 1) the disease itself, 2) whether it was really a serious disease, 3) whether masks offered any protection, and 4) whether the vaccine is safe, works, protects us, etc........
> 
> all those people are delighted every time they hear of a case that slipped through the cracks, and a vaccinated person actually got a case of Covid, usually mild. It's like they are in a permanent state of denial.
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I get the feeling that some of those who bought into the politically oriented denial of 1) the disease itself, 2) whether it was really a serious disease, 3) whether masks offered any protection, and 4) whether the vaccine is safe, works, protects us, etc........
> 
> all those people are delighted every time they hear of a case that slipped through the cracks, and a vaccinated person actually got a case of Covid, usually mild. It's like they are in a permanent state of denial.
> 
> ...


"I get the feeling that some of those who bought into the politically oriented denial of 1) the disease itself, 2) whether it was really a serious disease, 3) whether masks offered any protection, and 4) whether the vaccine is safe, works, protects us, etc...."

My views and others have nothing to do with the political aspects. Yes its a real virus. Yes it can be very serious, hey death is serious. Yes masks offer protection. The vaccine has yet to be shown safe for future complications, but yes it seems safe for those who it has worked well so far, but why deny the reality of problems with the vaccine?  Should we ignore them? Why? 

Why does it irritate you and others when someone posts a negative regarding the vaccines? Its information for anyone who wishes to know it, if you don't care to know it, scroll on. 

You and others think that by posting news articles regarding the vaccines negative side are somehow trying to persuade other to not get vaccinated. Its information, maybe not to your liking but others may find it informative or interesting. 

Why do you think others would be delighted to hear about the negative side? I think its awful that there are still some people who have been vaccinated and can catch and even die from Covid, yet you want to make it sound like others are delighted. 

"It's beginning to sound like a 2-year-old shouting, "No! No! No!"  Just because you don't agree that the negative information should be posted here, you try to make it sound as if its the nonsense of a 2 year old? 
Why?

Its facts. Some people who have been vaccinated can get Covid and be hospitalized and even die. Some people who have been vaccinated can still spread Covid. Not a happy fact, but still a fact. 

"Just for the record, everyone I know has by now received the vaccine, many of us several months ago. Not one that I've seen, or heard about, has gotten sick with Covid, or had a bad reaction,"

That's good!  But it still doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## win231 (May 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I get the feeling that some of those who bought into the politically oriented denial of 1) the disease itself, 2) whether it was really a serious disease, 3) whether masks offered any protection, and 4) whether the vaccine is safe, works, protects us, etc........
> 
> all those people are delighted every time they hear of a case that slipped through the cracks, and a vaccinated person actually got a case of Covid, usually mild. It's like they are in a permanent state of denial.
> 
> ...


Much like some of those who bought into the reported numbers of cases & Covid deaths being delighted every time they hear of a case of an unvaccinated person getting Covid.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 28, 2021)

I'm trolling the forums and the pro vaxxers are trying to say only a 100 cases or so-pffft. Setting that aside the way the medical industry has made mistakes that kill people for decades I'm not buying they got the got this vax and effects fully understood or addressed. Yes set aside politics and just look at what's goes on with the American medical industry and big pharma in general.

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/new...rs_now_third_leading_cause_of_death_in_the_us

Even though an older study they come out with numbers just about every year and afte seeing family and others treated after that study misdiagnosis, mistreatments, misprescribing etc I doubt it's not much different with the vax and/or potential treatments.

https://www.propublica.org/article/without-autopsies-hospitals-bury-their-mistakes


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> Much like some of those who bought into the reported numbers of cases & Covid deaths being delighted every time they hear of a case of an unvaccinated person getting Covid.


Win, can you give me even one example of anyone on this forum being delighted to hear that an unvaccinated person has gotten Covid?  The "breaking news" announcements about how ineffective or dangerous the vaccine is always seem to come from one direction.  

I haven't seen anyone starting thread after thread about unvaccinated people getting Covid. The cause and effect there are, sadly, all too apparent. The vaccine so obviously works that there is nothing to prove, least of all by arguing about it on a social media forum.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 28, 2021)

It has been stated by a member that they wished those who were unvaccinated would get Covid.

There are a few who have posted regarding problems with the vaccine. 

Just because there are few posting negatives doesn't mean a thing. It doesn't mean the information is false. As your trying to imply. 

I didn't know I was posting "breaking news" I thought it was just you know, regular news. I never saw a headline attached to the articles stating "breaking news".


----------



## Ladybj (May 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I get the feeling that some of those who bought into the politically oriented denial of 1) the disease itself, 2) whether it was really a serious disease, 3) whether masks offered any protection, and 4) whether the vaccine is safe, works, protects us, etc........
> 
> all those people are delighted every time they hear of a case that slipped through the cracks, and a vaccinated person actually got a case of Covid, usually mild. It's like they are in a permanent state of denial.
> 
> ...


There is no data as to how many people had bad reactions.  We go by what we are told.  I can go on what my hubby is going through.  In addition, if one person died from the vax... that is one too many.  Bottom line, people do what is best for them and their health


----------



## Ladybj (May 28, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> It has been stated by a member that they wished those who were unvaccinated would get Covid.
> 
> There are a few who have posted regarding problems with the vaccine.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!  That is awful to wish any type of Illness on anyone.  Be careful what you wish on others because it may come back around on you. We all do what is best for us and our health.


----------

